# Fire and Food.  A late winter meal.



## fishingpol (Feb 16, 2013)

I haven't run the oven in a few weeks. The snow finally melted enough to work around it. The meal on tap is a pork loin, cheddar mashed, baked beans and a rustic crusty white loaf with lots of butter.










Burning maple and oak. Oak was sizzling a little, no surprise. 2 splits over an hour and it is up to temp.









Big crock is pork and beans, ground mustard, cajun seasoning, salt and pepper.
Small crock is barbeque pork and beans with brown sugar.









Raked out the coals to soak the floor for bread and pork. Beanpot action was getting furious.
I ended stacking a few firebricks between the coals and crocks to prevent boil out.








Loaded oven, beans were in for about an hour before the bread and pork. I started the beans on a low boil this morning to soften them up before going in the crocks. Pork has paprika, brown sugar, salt and pepper rub on it. It is cooking on a soaked cherry plank. I rotated the crocks a little. I am maxed out on the oven space. The soaked wooden baking door was put on at this point. It was a combination of bready, smokey sweet cherry smell coming out around the door.









Spoils of the oven.









Close up of lunch. Bread was crusty on the outside and had a nice chew in the middle. Lots of butter. Pork came out at 145 and rested on the plank for 15 minutes. It was extremely tender and juicy. One loaf and a bowl of beans will be heading up to the neighbors for letting me have an onion.


----------



## yooperdave (Feb 16, 2013)

Now that looks just great!  I think I could make a meal of the bread and beans by themselves.  The potatoes and loin are nothing but pure bonuses!!


----------



## Freeheat (Feb 16, 2013)

Looks great enjoy


----------



## ScotO (Feb 16, 2013)

AWE MAAAAN......DAMM DOES THAT LOOK FABULOUS.  Where's the 'love' button on this forum?

wow.....


----------



## Xena (Feb 16, 2013)

Great job looks yummo!


----------



## Stlshrk (Feb 16, 2013)

I wish the javascript enabled aromavision in this web browser  Looks awesome!


----------



## Thistle (Feb 16, 2013)

Just got back an hour ago from having a couple shredded pork tacos,pico de gallo,refried beans,chips & caliente salsa at  fav Mex joint (and I'm stuffed)  but I must say that meal looks amazing.


----------



## fishingpol (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks everyone.  I have leftover beans for breakfast with some eggs over easy on a slice of the bread.


----------



## f3cbboy (Feb 17, 2013)

the first meal was ggod, but yougot me with the leftovers


----------



## Gasifier (Feb 17, 2013)

That ain't right fishingpol. That just ain't right to do that to us.

Nice work though.


----------



## billb3 (Feb 17, 2013)

Is that firewood stacked behind the green tarps ?
Appears to be rather tall stacks


----------



## fishingpol (Feb 17, 2013)

billb3 said:


> Is that firewood stacked behind the green tarps ?
> Appears to be rather tall stacks


 

That is the neighbors stacks along the property line.  It is about 3 feet higher in elevation.  Here is a better view.  I can't stand the green tarps though...


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Feb 18, 2013)

That's a great looking meal, too good actually. Has all the yummy things I do my best to avoid. 
Excuse me while I go try and fill up on carrot sticks.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh man that looks great! I had a little outdoor fire this weekend as well.


----------



## PapaDave (Feb 18, 2013)

yooperdave said:


> Now that looks just great! I think I could make a meal of the bread and beans by themselves. The potatoes and loin are nothing but pure bonuses!!


THIS!


----------



## fishingpol (Feb 18, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Oh man that looks great! I had a little outdoor fire this weekend as well.


 
Little?  Ha, I'm sure it was teensy...  Lets see some end product pics sometime.


----------



## fishingpol (Feb 18, 2013)

Second round of leftovers.  I buttered the bread and pan grilled it til nice and crisp.  Turned the loin into a pulled pork sandwich.  I wish I had some pickles and slaw to go with it.


----------



## Gasifier (Feb 18, 2013)

fishingpol said:


> Second round of leftovers. I buttered the bread and pan grilled it til nice and crisp. Turned the loin into a pulled pork sandwich. I wish I had some pickles and slaw to go with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ya know? Really? I haven't had anything to eat in 6 hours. Pay back is a ........


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 19, 2013)

Will do my man. Did I give you that "bean pot"? If so, glad it's found use

Not a great pic- but the wind was blowing like crazy and it was in the 20's Sunday. I didn't have much time for pictures, as I was firing alone (12 hrs Friday, 12 Saturday, 18 Sunday... still recovering)


----------



## Eatonpcat (Feb 19, 2013)

As I eat my Subway sandwich...Jealousy runs through me!!


----------



## fishingpol (Feb 19, 2013)

AP,

Yes, it is one from the discard pile.  The beanpot rocks, holding heat for a while.  I need to see if you can make me a glazed lid.  It cleaned up really well after the boil over.


The wind was kicking up this weekend.  I figured the blizzard pushed your burn off for at least a few days.


----------

